# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  الاعتماد المستندي ودوره في تمويل التجارة الخارجية

## najd

الاعتمادات المستندية

الاعتماد المستندي ودوره في تمويل التجارة الخارجية

تقوم المصارف التجارية بدور كبير في تمويل عمليات التجارة الدولية، والاعتمادات المستندية هي من أهم طرق ذلك التمويل. ولتوضيح نشأة الاعتماد المستندي ودوره في تمويل التجارة الدولية يحسن ذكر الطرق التي يمكن لمستورد محلي أن يسدد بها ثمن ما يستورده من بلد أجنبي:

1) يمكن للمستورد المحلي أن يرسل تحويلات للمصدر الأجنبي بقيمة البضاعة عند طلبها، وفي هذه الحالة نجد أن المستورد المحلي قد جمد جزءًا من رأسماله في الفترة بين إرسال قيمة البضاعة واستلامها وبيعها، وأحيانًا تنقضي فترة طويلة قبل شحن البضاعة من الخارج وخصوصًا إذا كانت من البضائع التي تصنع خصيصًا للتصدير بينما نجد المصدر الأجنبي قد استفاد من ثمن البضاعة قبل شحنها وتسليمها للمستورد المحلي.

ومن الجائز أن يرتفع ثمن البضاعة بعد وصول طلب المستورد المحلي. وفي هذه الحالة نجد أن المصدر الأجنبي يمكن أن يتعلل بشتى الأعذار ليتنصل من العقد ويرد التحويل الذي وصل إليه من المستورد المحلي بعد أن يكون قد استفاد من استعمال تلك الأموال لفترة من الزمن وبعد أن حرم المستورد المحلي من استعمالها ومن ربح البيع بسعر أعلى مما اشترى به. وقد يجد المستورد المحلي البضاعة من صنف أردأ من الصنف المتعاقد عليه. ولما كان قد دفع ثمنها مقدمًا فليس أمامه من سبيل إلا مقاضاة المصدر الأجنبي من بلده لإخلاله بعقد البيع، ولكن التقاضي في بلد أجنبي كثير التكاليف، كما أن عدم معرفة العرف التجاري والقوانين السارية في البلد الأجنبي قد يجعلان كسب القضية أمرًا مشكوكًا فيه.

2) يمكن للمصدر الأجنبي أن يشحن البضاعة إلى بلد المستورد ويطلب من المستورد المحلي تحويل قيمتها عند وصولها، وفي هذه الحالة نجد أن المصدر الأجنبي قد جمد جزءًا من رأسماله من وقت شحن البضاعة إلى حين استلام ثمنها، كما أن نزول الأسعار قد يكون باعثًا للمستورد المحلي على رفض استلام البضاعة، ويجد التاجر الأجنبي نفسه حائزًا لبضاعة في بلد أجنبي وليس أمامه إلا بيع البضاعة بأي ثمن وبأسرع ما يمكن تفاديًا لدفع تكاليف التخزين والتأمين، أو إعادة شحنها لبلده وتحمل نفقات إعادة شحنها فضلاً عن المصاريف التي تكبدها أول الأمر لتصدير البضاعة لبلد المستورد – ويتوقف سداد قيمة البضاعة بعد استلامها على مركز المستورد المحلي، وبالرغم من أن المصدر الأجنبي لا بد وأن يكون قد استفسر عن السمعة والمركز المالي للمستورد المحلي، إلا أنه من الجائز أن يسبب نزول الأسعار خسارة كبيرة في مركز المستورد المحلي وقدرته على الوفاء بالتزاماته.

3) يمكن للمصدر الأجنبي أن يسحب على المستورد المحلي كمبيالة تستحق بالاطلاع أو بعد أجل ويرفق بها مستندات الشحن. وفي هذه الحالة لا يستلم المستورد المحلي مستندات الشحن إلا بعد دفع الكمبيالة أو قبولها، أما إذا رفض المستورد المحلي الدفع أو القبول فإن المصدر الأجنبي يجب نفسه حائزًا لبضاعة في بلد أجنبي وعليه التصرف كما سبق شرحه في (2) – وإذا كانت الكمبيالة تستحق بعد أجل فإنه بالرغم من قبولها قد يتغير مركز المستورد المحلي ويصبح في حالة مالية لا تمكنه من دفع قيمتها، هذا ويمكن خصم الكمبيالات المسحوبة على تجار من ذوي المركز المالي المتين والسمعة الطيبة، وبذلك تقل الفترة ما بين شحن البضاعة واسترداد ثمنها.

وفي بعض الحالات يمكن للمصدر الأجنبي أن يحصل على سلفة من بنكه بمجرد شحن البضاعة بضمان مستندات الشحن وبذلك لا يجمد جزءًا من رأسماله لفترة طويلة كما يحدث عندما ينتظر سداد قيمة الكمبيالة بعد وصول البضاعة إلى بلد المستورد.

ويتضح مما تقدم أن العامل الأهم الذي يجب أن يحتاط له المستورد المحلي والمصدر الأجنبي هو قدرة الطرف الآخر على الوفاء بالتزاماته. فلو استبدلنا الطرفين بمؤسسات لها سمعة ممتازة ومكانة عالية لوجدنا الحل، وهذا ما يحدث فعلاً في حالة الاعتمادات المستندية، فإن المستورد المحلي يطلب من مصرفه أن يفتح اعتمادًا لصالح المصدر الأجنبي يتعهد بموجبه أن يدفع قيمة البضاعة عند تقديم المستندات الخاصة بها مطابقة لشروط الاعتماد المستندي، ونجد هنا أننا قد استبدلنا تعهد المستورد المحلي بتعهد أحد المصارف.

ونجد أنه في حالة الاعتمادات المستندية يقبض المصدر الأجنبي قيمة البضاعة في بلده بمجرد تقديمه لمستندات الشحن لمراسل المصرف المحلي ببلده، وبذلك فإنه لم يجمد جزءًا من رأسماله كما يحدث في حالة إرسال المستندات للتحصيل في بلد المستورد. كما أن المستورد المحلي لا يدفع قيمة البضاعة إلا بعد وصول المستندات إلى مصرفه المحلي إذا كان من ذوي السمعة الطيبة وإلا فإن المصرف يطلب منه دفع جزء من مبلغ الاعتماد المستندي عند فتحه. وفي بعض الحالات يطلب المصرف دفع القيمة بأكملها مقدمًا وذلك يتوقف على مركز العميل وعلى التسهيلات الائتمانية المتفق عليها بين العميل والمصرف.

تعريف الاعتماد المستندي :

الاعتماد المستندي هو تعهد كتابي صادر من مصرف بناء على طلب مستورد بضائع لصالح مصدرها يتعهد فيه المصرف بدفع أو بقبول كمبيالات مسحوبة عليه في حدود مبلغ معين ولغاية أجل محدود مقابل استلامه مستندات الشحن طبقًا لشروط الاعتماد والتي تظهر شحن بضاعة معينة بمواصفات وأسعار محددة.

وتتمثل أطراف الاعتماد المستندي فيما يلي:

- طالب فتح الاعتماد (المستورد)
- المصرف مصدر الاعتماد (مصرف المستورد)
- المستفيدين من الاعتماد (المصدر)
- المصرف مبلغ الاعتماد (مصرف المصدر)

وفيما يلي تعريف الاعتماد المستندي كما ورد في قاموس شيبان لعلوم الإدارة:

letter of credit
خطاب اعتماد، كتاب اعتماد
هو ترتيب يتعهد بموجبه بنك (يسمى بنك المشتري buyer's bank أو البنك مصدر الاعتماد issuing bank) بأن يقوم بناء على طلب وتعليمات عميل (يسمى طالب فتح الاعتماد letter of credit applicant) يكون عادةً مشترٍ أو مستورد، بأن يدفع لطرف ثالث (يسمى المستفيد beneficiary) يكون عادةً بائعًا أو مصدرًا أو موردًا، أو لأمر المستفيد مبلغًا محددًا من المال، أو أن يقبل ويدفع كمبيالات تجارية bills of exchange مسحوبة من المستفيد بمبلغ محدد من المال)، أو أن يفوض بنكًا آخرًا بدفع المبلغ أو قبول ودفع تلك الكمبيالات التجارية، أو أن يصرح لبنك آخر بالتداول مقابل التـزام المستفيد بشروط محددة منصوص عليها في خطاب الاعتماد تملي تقديم مستندات محددة خلال فترة زمنية محددة. ولهذا يسمى خطاب الاعتماد خطاب اعتماد مستندي ********ary letter of credit، أو اعتماد مستندي ********ary credit، حيث أن البنوك تقوم بتداول مستندات وليس بضائع. وتشمل المستندات المطلوبة على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، بوليصة شحن bill of lading، وفاتـورة invoice، وشهادة منشأ certificate of origin، وشهادة تأمين insurance certificate، وشهادة معاينة inspection certificate، إلخ. ولأغراض خطابات الاعتماد، تعتبر فروع البنك مصدر الاعتماد القائمة في دول أخرى كما لو كان كل منها بنكًا آخر. وتعتبر خطابات الاعتماد المستندي وسيلة الدفع الأكثر شيوعًا. وتخضع خطابات الاعتماد المستندي للقواعد والأعراف الموحدة Uniform Customs and Practice النشرة رقم 500 الصادرة عن غرفة التجارة الدولية International Chamber of Commerce (ICC) في باريس. ويكون الاعتماد المستندي إما قابلاً للنقض revocable letter of credit، أي يستطيع المشتري تعديله أو إلغاءه بدون توجيه إشعار مسبق للبائع. وهذا النوع من خطابات الاعتماد نادر الاستعمال حيث أنه لا يتيح ضمانًا كافيًا للبائع؛ أو يكون الاعتماد المستندي غير قابل للنقض irrevocable letter of credit، يلتـزم به البنك بما لا يقبل التراجع شرط التـزام المستفيد بجميع الشروط الواردة في الاعتماد، ولا يمكن تعديله أو إلغاءه بدون موافقة كل من البائع والمشتري. وهذا النوع من خطابات الاعتماد شائع الاستخدام حيث أنه يعطي البائع والمشتري ضمانات كافية. وهناك نوعان من خطابات الاعتماد غير القابلة للنقض، هي خطاب الاعتماد غير المعزز غير القابل للنقض irrevocable unconfirmed letter of credit، حيث يكون بنك المشتري (بنك إصدار الاعتماد) هو البنك الوحيد المسؤول عن سداد مستحقات البائع، ولا يكون بنك البائع (أو البنك المبلِّغ advising bank) ملزمًا بأن يدفع للبائع إلا بعد استلام الدفعة من بنك المشتري؛ وخطاب الاعتماد المعزز غير القابل للنقض irrevocable confirmed letter of credit، حيث يقوم بنك البائع (أو البنك المبلِّغ) بإضافة ضمانه إلى ضمان بنك المشتري (أو بنك إصدار الاعتماد) ويتعهد بأن يسدد مستحقات البائع إذا لم يقم بنك المشتري بالسداد. ويفضل البائع هذا النوع من خطابات الاعتماد إذا كان يشعر بأنه عرضة لأخطار تجارية أو سياسية. على سبيل المثال، إذا كان البائع يخشى إخلال بنك المشتري بالتـزاماته أو يتخوف من نشوب حرب في بلد وجهة التصدير. كذلك يفضل البائع هذا النوع من خطابات الاعتماد لمساعدته على الاقتراض بضمان الاعتماد من بنك محلي لتمويل إنتاج السلع موضوع الاعتماد. أنظر أيضًا standby letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا revolving letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا red clause letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا deferred payment letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا transferable letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا back-to-back letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا traveler's letter of credit؛ أنظر أيضًا ********ary commercial bill؛ أنظر أيضًا Uniform Customs and Practice.

طريقة فتح الاعتماد المستندي وسداد قيمته

(1) فتح اعتماد مستندي للاستيراد

- يقوم المستورد المحلي بالاتصال بالمصدر الأجنبي إما مباشرة أو عن طريق وكيل المصدر وإما عن طريق الغرف التجارية للاتفاق على المعاملة.

- يطلب المستورد المحلي من المصدر الأجنبي أن يرسل فاتورة مبدئية proforma invoice من عدة صور.

- يتقدم المستورد المحلي ومعه صورة الفاتورة المبدئية (وترخيص الاستيراد في بعض البلاد) إلى مصرفه طالبًا فتح اعتماد مستندي لصالح المصدر الأجنبي، ويحرر طلب فتح اعتماد مستندي على النموذج المطبوع والمعد لهذا الغرض بواسطة المصرف.

- يقوم المصرف بالتحقق من صحة توقيع العميل على طلب فتح الاعتماد، ويستوفي شروط الاعتماد الضرورية، ثم يقوم بفتح الاعتماد ويطلب من مراسله في الخارج تبليغ الاعتماد أو تعزيزه حسب الأحوال.

(2) فتح اعتماد مستندي للتصدير

كل اعتماد مستندي يفتحه المصرف المحلي لاستيراد بضائع يعتبر لدى مراسل هذا المصرف اعتماد تصدير، كذلك فإن أنواع وكيفية مراجعة المستندات واحدة.

وقد يطلب المراسل عند إرسال اعتماده للمصرف المحلي أن يخطر به المستفيد أو يعززه له، وتختلف مسؤولية المصرف المحلي في الحالتين وتتلخص خطوات فتح اعتماد التصدير فيما يلي:

- ترد خطابات فتح الاعتمادات المستندية من المراسلين بالخارج، وحسب تعليماتهم فإن المصرف المحلي يقوم بإخطار المستفيد بالاعتماد فقط، أو يخطره وعززه، ويذكر ذلك صراحة في الخطاب الموجه للمستفيد، ويخطر المستفيد بشروط الاعتماد (إما بإعادة طبع شروط الاعتماد على مطبوعات البنك، أو بإرسال صورة فوتوغرافية، أو إجراء نسخ الاعتماد في حالة إرسال أكثر من نسخة) مع خطاب من المصرف للمستفيد بأن الاعتماد يعتبر معززًا من المصرف.

- يحرر إلى المراسل بأن الاعتماد قبل بلغ إلى المستفيد (وفي حالة اعادة طبع الاعتماد على مطبوعات المصرف، يفضل إرفاق صورة منها للمراجعة).

- إذا كانت نصوص الاعتماد الواردة من المراسل غامضة أو مبهمة، وتجنبًا لحدوث أي خلاف حين تقديم المستندات، فيجب التحرير له فور استلام خطاب الاعتماد وطلب تفسير لها (وإن كان ذلك لا يمنع من إبلاغ الاعتماد إلى المستفيد بصفة مبدئية لحين وصول تفسير البيانات الغامضة فيه).

- قد يرد للمصرف المحلي برقية بفتح اعتماد مستندي، فيتم التأكد أولاً من الرقم السري للبرقية ثم يرسل صورة منها للمستفيد مع ذكر التحفظ اللازم بشأن نصوصها حتى وصول التعزيز من المراسل، ويفضل إخطار المستفيد تليفونيًا بها خوفًا من تأخر البريد. ويظل الاعتماد معلقًا حتى وصول الصورة الأصلية.

- قد يرسل خطابًا أو برقية بتعديل الاعتماد، ويجب أن يتم إخطار المستفيد بها فورًا مع إخطار المراسل بتنفيذ طلبه.

أنواع الاعتمادات المستندية:

فيما يلي الأنواع المختلفة من الاعتمادات المستندية مرتبة من حيث: (1) قوة التعهد، (2) الشكل، (3) طريقة التنفيذ، (4) طريقة الشحن.

(1) أنواع الاعتمادات المستندية من حيث قوة التعهد:

- اعتماد مستندي قابل للإلغاء
- اعتماد مستندي غير قابل للإلغاء، وهو نوعان: اعتماد مستندي غير قابل للإلغاء وغير معزز، واعتماد مستندي غير قابل للإلغاء ومعزز

(2) أنواع الاعتمادات المستندية من حيث الشكل أو الصورة:

- اعتماد مستندي قابل للتحويل
- اعتماد مستندي غير قابل للتحويل
- اعتماد مقابل (خلفي)
- اعتماد دائري، وهو إما اعتماد دائري مجمع، أو اعتماد دائري غير مجمع
- اعتماد مدفوعات مقدمة

(3) الاعتمادات المستندية من حيث التنفيذ:

- اعتمادات بالاطلاع
- اعتمادات القبول (أو الدفع الآجل)
- اعتمادات بموجب تسهيلات ائتمانية خارجية: ويمكن أن تكون تسهيلات بريدية، أو تسهيلات الاطلاع، أو سلفيات نقدية، أو تسهيلات للتمويل قصير الأجل، أو تسهيلات للتمويل متوسط الأجل (تسهيلات الموردين).

(4) أنواع الاعتمادات المستندية من حيث طريقة الشحن:

- اعتماد يسمح بالشحن الجزئي
- اعتماد مستندي لا يسمح بالشحن الجزئي
- اعتماد مستندي يسمح بإعادة الشحن
- اعتماد مستندي لا يسمح بإعادة الشحن

وهناك ثلاثة مواضيع تستكمل هذا الدرس عن الاعتماد المستندية، وهي أساسية في عملية الاستيراد والتصدير:

1- شروط التجارة الدولية (الإنكوتيرمز)
2- بوليصة الشحن (سند الشحن)
3- بوليصة التأمين (عقد التأمين)

وفيما يلي تعريف شروط التجارة الدولية كما وردت في قاموس شيبان لعلوم الإدارة:

Incoterms
انكوتيرمز (شروط التجارة الدولية)
هي مجموعة الشروط التجارية الدولية International Commercial Terms الثلاثة عشر التي تشكل التعريفات التجارية القياسية الأكثر استخدامًا وشيوعًا في عقود المبيعات الدولية، تضعها وتنشرها غرفة التجارة الدولية International Chamber of Commerce (ICC) وقد أصدرت الغرفة أول مجموعة من هذه الشروط في العام 1936 وجرى تحديثها ست مرات منذ ذلك الحين كان آخرها في 1 كانون الثاني (يناير) من العام 2000 Incoterms 2000. وهذه الشروط الثلاثة عشر هي:
1) EXW التسليم في مرافق البائع (... مكان مسمى) ex works (... named place): ويعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما تصبح البضاعة جاهزة في مرافق البائع (أي في مصنع أو مستودعات البائع، إلخ) لتسليمها للمشتري. وبموجب هذا الشرط لا يكون البائع مسؤولاً عن تحميل البضاعة على واسطة النقل أو عن تخليص البضاعة للتصدير ما لم يتم الاتفاق بين البائع والمشتري على ذلك. ويتحمل المشتري جميع أعباء ومخاطر نقل البضاعة من مرافق البائع إلى نقطة الوجهة. ويمثل هذا الشرط أدنى حدود التـزام البائع تجاه المشتري. ويجب أن لا يقبل المشتري بهذا الشرط إذا لم يكن قادرًا على ترتيب النقل من مرافق البائع وإنهاء إجراءات التصدير في ميناء التصدير.
2) FCA تسليم مرافق الشركة الناقلة (... مكان مسمى) free carrier (... named place): ويعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما ينهي إجراءات التصدير وتسليم البضاعة للشركة الناقلة التي يسميها المشتري في المكان الذي يسميه المشتري. وفي حالة عدم تسمية المشتري لمكان معين أو نقطة تسليم محددة، يجوز للبائع اختيار المكان الذي تتسلم فيه الشركة الناقلة البضاعة. وإذا احتاج المشتري إلى مساعدة من البائع للتعاقد مع الشركة الناقلة، يجوز للبائع بمقتضى الأعراف التجارية أن يقدم المساعدة ولكن على حساب ومسؤولية المشتري. ويمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط للشحن بأي وسيلة برًا أو بحرًا أو جوًا، بما في ذلك الشحن بوسائل متعددة multimodal transport.
3) FAS التسليم بمحاذاة السفينة (... ميناء شحن مسمَّى) free alongside ship (...name port of shipment): ويعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بوضع البضاعة بمحاذاة السفينة على الرصيف quay، أو في صنادل lighters في ميناء الشحن المسمى. وهذا يعني أن المشتري يتحمل كافة أعباء ومخاطر نقل البضاعة منذ تلك اللحظة. ويستوجب هذا الشرط أن يقوم المشتري بإجراءات تخليص البضاعة للتصدير. لذا يجب أن لا يقبل المشتري بهذا الشرط إذا لم يكن قادرًا على ترتيب إنهاء إجراءات التصدير. ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط إلا في النقل البحري أو عبر الممرات المائية الداخلية.
4) FOB التسليم على سطح السفينة (... ميناء شحن مسمَّى) free on board (... named port of shipment): ويعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بتسليم البضاعة على متن السفينة الناقلة في ميناء الشحن الذي يسميه المشتري. وهذا يعني أن المشتري يتحمل كافة أعباء ومخاطر نقل البضاعة منذ تلك اللحظة. وينص هذا الشرط على أن يقوم البائع بإنهاء إجراءات تخليص البضاعة للتصدير. ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط إلا في النقل البحري أو عبر الممرات المائية الداخلية. فإذا كان تحميل البضاعة يتم بالدحرجة على سفينة دحرجة roll-on/roll-off (RORO) vessel، أو في حاوية container، يكون من الأجدى اختيار شرط التسليم في مرافق الشركة الناقلة (... مكان مسمى) free carrier (...named place).
5) CFR التكلفة وأجور الشحن (... ميناء الوجهة المسمَّى) cost and freight (... named port of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بدفع التكاليف وأجور الشحن لتسليم البضاعة في ميناء الوجهة الذي يسميه المشتري، ولكن يتحمل المشتري كافة مخاطر الخسارة أو الضرر الذي يمكن أن يلحق بالبضاعة وأي تكاليف إضافية يمكن أن تنشأ بعد لحظة تسليم البائع للبضاعة على سطح السفينة. ويملي هذا الشرط أن يقوم البائع بإنهاء إجراءات تخليص البضاعة للتصدير. ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط إلا في النقل البحري والنقل عبر الممرات المائية الداخلية. فإذا كان تحميل البضاعة يتم بالدحرجة على سفينة دحرجة roll-on/roll-off (RORO) vessel، أو في حاويـة container، يكون من الأجـدى اختيـار الشرط "أجور الشـحن مدفوعـة إلى (... مكان الوجهة المسمَّى) carriage paid to (...named place of destination)".
6) CIF التكلفـة والتأمين والشـحن (... ميناء الوجهة المسـمَّى) cost, insurance and freight (... named port of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بدفع التكاليف وأجور الشحن لتسليم البضاعة في ميناء الوجهة الذي يسميه المشتري، والتأمين البحري marine insurance عليها لتغطية المشتري ضد مخاطر الخسارة والضرر التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها البضاعة أثناء النقل. ويقوم البائع بالتعاقد مع شركة التأمين ودفع قيمة التأمين، ولكن لا يتوجب على البائع بموجب هذا الشرط سوى الحصول على الحد الأدنى لتغطية التأمين. ويملي هذا الشرط أن يقوم البائع بإنهاء إجراءات تخليص البضاعة للتصدير. ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط إلا في النقل البحري والنقل عبر الممرات المائية. فإذا كان تحميل البضاعة يتم بالدحرجة على سفينة دحرجة roll-on/roll-off (RORO) vessel، أو في حاوية container، يكون من الأجدى اختيار الشرط "أجور الشحن والتأمين مدفوعة إلى (... ميناء الوجهة المسمى) carriage and insurance paid (... named place of destination).
7) CPT أجور الشحن مدفوعة إلى (... مكان الوجهة المسمَّى) carriage paid to (...named place of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بدفع أجور الشحن لتسليم البضاعة في ميناء الوجهة الذي يسميه المشتري، ولكن يتحمل المشتري كافة مخاطر الخسارة أو الضرر الذي يمكن أن يلحق بالبضاعة، وأي تكاليف إضافية يمكن أن تنشأ بعد لحظة تسليم البضاعة للشركة الناقلة carrier. ويمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط للشحن بأي وسيلة نقل بما في ذلك النقل متعدد الوسائل multimodal transport.
8) CIP أجور الشحن والتأمين مدفوعة إلى (... مكان الوجهة المسمَّى) carriage and insurance paid to (... named place of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بدفع أجور الشحن والتأمين ضد مخاطر خسارة أو ضرر البضاعة أثناء الشحن. ويقوم البائع بالتعاقد مع شركة التأمين وبدفع رسوم التأمين. ولكن لا يتوجب على البائع بموجب هذا الشرط سوى الحصول على الحد الأدنى لتغطية التأمين. كما يملي هذا الشرط على البائع إنهاء إجراءات تخليص البضاعة للتصدير. ويمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط للشحن بأي وسيلة نقل، بما في ذلك النقل متعدد الوسائل.
9) DAF التسليم على الحدود (... مكان مسمَّى) delivered at frontier (... named place): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يقوم بتسليم البضاعة بعد إنهاء إجراءات التصدير عند النقطة الحدودية المسماة والمكان المسمى ولكن قبل الوصول إلى المركز الجمركي الحدودي للدولة المحاذية. وكلمة "الحدود" لأغراض هذا الشرط تعني حدود أي دولة، بما في ذلك دولة التصدير. ومن المهم جدًا لأغراض هذا الشرط تسمية النقطة الحدودية بدقة ووضوح. ويتم اعتماد هذا الشرط للنقل بالسكة الحديد أو بالشاحنة، ولكن يمكن اعتماده لأي وسيلة نقل أخرى.
10) DES التسليم على سطح السفينة (... ميناء الوجهة المسمَّى) delivered ex ship (... named port of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما تصبح البضاعة جاهزة لتسليمها للمشتري على سطح السفينة دون فسحها وتخليصها من الجمارك في ميناء الوجهة المسمَّى. ويتحمل البائع كافة تكاليف ومخاطر إيصال البضاعة إلى ميناء الوجهة المسمى. ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط إلا في النقل البحري أو عبر الممرات المائية الداخلية.
11) DEQ التسليم على الرصيف (مع دفع الرسوم) (... ميناء الوجهة المسمى delivered ex quay (duty paid) (...named port of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما تصبح البضاعة جاهزة لتسليمها للمشتري على رصيف ميناء الوجهة المسمى بعد فسحها وتخليصها للاستيراد ودفع الرسوم الجمركية عليها. ويتحمل البائع كافة المخاطر والتكاليف بما في ذلك الرسوم الجمركية والضرائب والرسوم الأخرى. لذلك يجب أن لا يقبل البائع بهذا الشرط إذا لم يكن قادرًا على الحصول على رخصة الاستيراد بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. فإذا اتفق الطرفان على أن يقوم المشتري بتخليص البضاعة وفسحها للاستيراد ودفع الرسوم الجمركية عليها، يجب أن تكتب عبارة "بدون دفع الرسوم duty unpaid" بدلاً من عبارة "مع دفع الرسوم duty paid". أما إذا اتفق الطرفان على استبعاد بعض مصاريف الاستيراد من التـزامات البائع (مثل ضريبة القيمة المضافة value added tax (VAT)) يجب كتابة العبارة "التسليم على الرصيف بدون دفع ضريبة القيمة المضافة (... ميناء الوجهة المسمى) delivered ex quay, VAT unpaid (... named port of destination)" ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط إلا في النقل البحري وعبر الممرات المائية الداخلية.
12) DDU التسليم بدون دفع الرسوم (... مكان الوجهة المسمى) delivered duty unpaid (...named place of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يتم تسليم البضاعة في المكان المسمى في بلد الاستيراد. ويتحمل البائع تكاليف ومخاطر نقل البضاعة (باستثناء الرسوم الجمركية والضرائب والرسوم الحكومية الأخرى واجبة السداد عند الاستيراد) بالإضافة إلى تكاليف ومخاطر تخليص الإجراءات الجمركية. ويتوجب على المشتري أن يدفع أي تكاليف إضافية وأن يتحمل أي مخاطر تنشأ عن عدم تمكنه من فسح البضاعة للاستيراد في الموعد المطلوب. فإذا رغب الطرفان في أن يقوم البائع بإنهاء إجراءات التخليص الجمركي وتحمل التكاليف والمخاطر المترتبة على ذلك، وجب عليهما تضمين عبارات واضحة تنص على ذلك. فإذا اتفق الطرفان على سبيل المثال على أن يتحمل البائع بعض التكاليف التي تدفع عند الاستيراد، مثل ضريبة القيمة المضافة value added tax (VAT)، وجب عليهما كتابة عبارة واضحة كما يلي "التسليم بدون دفع الرسوم، مع دفع ضريبة القيمة المضافة (... مكان الوجهة المسمى) delivered duty unpaid, VAT paid (... named place of destination). ويمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط مهما كانت وسيلة النقل.
13) DDP التسليم مع دفع الرسوم (... مكان الوجهة المسمى) delivered duty paid (... named place of destination): يعني أن البائع يعتبر قد أوفى بالتـزاماته عندما يتم تسليم البضاعة في المكان المسمى في بلد الاستيراد. ويتحمل البائع تكاليف ومخاطر نقل البضاعة، بما في ذلك الرسوم الجمركية والضرائب والرسوم الأخرى لتسليم البضاعة بعد فسحها من الجمارك. وبالمقارنة مع شرط التسليم في مرافق البائع ex works (EXW)، والذي يمثل الحد الأدنى للالتـزام من جانب البائع، فإن هذا الشرط يمثل الحد الأقصى لالتـزامات البائع. ويجب أن لا يتم اعتماد هذا الشرط إذا كان البائع غير قادر على الحصول على ترخيص الاستيراد بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. فإذا رغب الطرفان في أن يقوم المشتري بفسح البضاعة للاستيراد ودفع الرسوم الجمركية، وجب عليهما اعتماد الشرط "التسليم بدون دفع الرسوم (... مكان الوجهة المسمى) delivered duty unpaid (... named place of destination)". أما إذا رغب الطرفان في استبعاد بعض المصاريف التي تدفع عند الاستيراد من التـزامات البائع، مثل ضريبة القيمة المضافة value added tax (VAT) وجب عليهما إضافة عبارة صريحة وواضحة بذلك كما يلي: "التسليم مع دفع الرسوم، بدون دفع ضريبة القيمة المضافة (... مكان الوجهة المسمى) delivered duty paid, VAT unpaid (...named place of destination). ويمكن اعتماد هذا الشرط مهما كانت وسيلة النقل.


وفيما يلي تعريف بوليصة الشحن كما ورد في قاموس شيبان لعلوم الإدارة:

bill of lading
بوليصة شحن
هي وثيقة تصدرها شركة النقل للمرسل (الشاحن)، وتشتمل على بيان وصف البضاعة وقيمتها، وكيفية توضيبها، واسم واسطة النقل، ومعلومات المرسل، ومعلومات المرسل إليه، وشروط النقل والتسليم. وتعتبر بوليصة الشحن بمثابة إيصال يثبت استلام الشحنة وعقد لتسليم الشحنة إلى المرسل إليه. وهناك عدة أنواع من بوالص الشحن، منها:
1) بوليصة شحن محيطي ocean bill of lading، وهي بوليصة تصدرها شركة النقل البحري تشكل إيصالاً يثبت استلام الشحنة وعقدًا مبرمًا بين الشاحن وبين شركة النقل البحري لنقل الشحنة إلى المرسل إليه في ميناء الوجهة. وتكون بوليصة الشحن المحيطي موقعة من قبطان أو مالك الباخرة أو وكيل الخط الملاحي، وتشتمل على بيان وصف البضاعة وقيمتها وكيفية توضيبها، واسم الباخرة الناقلة، ومعلومات المرسل، ومعلومات المرسل إليه، وشروط النقل والتسليم.
2) بوليصة شحن داخلي inland bill of lading، وهي بوليصة شحن تستخدم لنقل البضائع برًا وعبر الأجسام المائية الداخلية وصولاً إلى مرافق الشركة الناقلة الدولية في حالة الرغبة في تصدير البضائع وشحنها إلى مستورد في بلد آخر. ويكون لزامًا في هذه الحالة إصدار بوليصة شحن محيطي أو بوليصة شحن جوي لنقل البضائع بحرًا أو جوًا إلى المرسل إليه. كما يمكن الاستعاضة عن بوليصة الشحن الداخلي وبوليصة الشحن المحيطي أو الجوي ببوليصة شحن شاملة تغطي شحن البضاعة من نقطة مصدر التحميل ونقلها داخليًا ثم شحنها بالباخرة أو بالطائرة وصولاً إلى وجهتها النهائية.
3) بوليصة شحن جوي air way bill (AWB)، وهي بوليصة شحن غير قابلة للتحويل تصدرها شركة الطيران للإرساليات المشحونة بالجو. وهي عبارة عن عقد يتضمن معلومات المرسل، ومعلومات المرسل إليه، ومعلومات عن الإرسالية، وشروط الشحن، بما في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مسؤولية الشركة الناقلة والإجراءات الواجب اتباعها لتقديم المطالبات في حالة وقوع خسارة.
4) بوليصة شحن اسمية straight bill of lading وهي بوليصة شحن غير قابلة للتحويل non-negotiable تنص على قيام الشاحن shipper بتسليم البضاعة المشحونة إلى المرسل إليه المسمى في البوليصة شرط أن يثبت المرسل إليه هويته. ويستخدم هذا النوع من بوالص الشحن عادة عندما تكون قيمة البضاعة مسددة سلفًا.
5) بوليصة شحن لأمر order bill of lading وهي بوليصة شحن قابلة للتحويل negotiable تصدر عادة لأمر الشاحن، وهي تعتبر بمثابة إثبات لملكية البضاعة المشحونة. ويمكن للشاحن أو للشخص الذي تكون البوليصة صادرة لأمره تظهير البوليصة لتحويلها إلى شخص آخر. ويمكن تداول بوليصة الشحن لأمر بالبيع والشراء. ويحتاج المشتري إلى إبراز أصل أو صورة بوليصة الشحن لإثبات ملكية البضاعة. ويستخدم هذا النوع من بوالص الشحن عادة عند السداد بموجب خطاب اعتماد letter of credit.
6) بوليصة شحن غير نظيفة claused bill of lading وهي بوليصة شحن تدون عليها ملاحظات تبين عيوب أو نواقص البضاعة المشحونة و/أو وجود عيوب في توضيبها.
7) بوليصة شحن نظيفة clean bill of lading، وهي بوليصة شحن تقر الشركة الناقلة carrier فيها بأنها قد استلمت البضاعة المشحونة بحالة جيدة ظاهريًا، أي بدون أضرار أو عيوب ظاهرة أو نواقص. ولا تضع على البوليصة أي ملاحظات بأن الشركة الناقلة مسؤولة عن عدد أو حالة البضاعة المشحونة. أنظر shipper's load and count.
8) بوليصة شحن مستأجر السفينة charter party bill of lading وهي بوليصة شحن يصدرها مستأجر السفينة. ولا تقبل البنوك هذا النوع من بوالص الشحن لأغراض خطابات الاعتماد ما لم ينص خطاب الاعتماد على ذلك تحديدًا وصراحة.
9) بوليصة شحن شاملة through bill of lading وهي بوليصة شحن واحدة تشمل استلام البضاعة في نقطة مصدر التحميل وتغطي نقل البضاعة بواسطة نوعين أو أكثر من أنواع النقل وصولاً إلى الوجهة النهائية. على سبيل المثال، بوليصة شحن تشمل نقل بضاعة بالباخرة من ميناء ليفربول إلى ميناء الملك عبدالعزيز بالدمام ثم نقلها بالسكة الحديد إلى الرياض.
10) بوليصة استلام البضاعة للشحن received for shipment bill of lading، وهي بوليصة شحن تؤكد استلام الشركة الناقلة للبضاعة ولكنها لا تؤكد تحميلها فعليًا على ظهر السفينة. ولا تقبل البنوك هذا النوع من بوالص الشحن لأغراض خطابات الاعتماد ما لم ينص خطاب الاعتماد على ذلك صراحة وتحديدًا، أو ما لم تسمح شروط الاعتماد بنقل البضاعة بواسطة نوعين أو أكثر من وسائط النقل، كالنقل بحرًا وبالسكة الحديد مثلاً، وفيما عدا ذلك لا تقبل البنوك بهذا النوع من بوالص الشحن ما لم تدون الشركة الناقلة عبارة "على السفينة on board" على البوليصة لإثبات تحميل البضاعة على ظهر السفينة.

----------

